# Important!! New twist in big buck contests!



## pcolatown

This is none of my business but I thought I had some information that might be important those people that are entered in the Big Buck Contests. Just to be clear I am not picking sides in this matter. I had been hearing stories about this kid that had gone to PA and shot a deer in high fence and then entered it into Outcast Big Buck Contest and everyone found out where it came from. I didn’t think much of it until my buddy brought it up and asked if I had been following it on the fishing forum which I had not. After to discussing it I asked who had found out about the deer being shot in PA and my buddy told me that Nick Bourgeois and Joe Campus. I asked why and he said because Nick was leading the contest. Well that is all fine and dandy but I did not know that Nick had entered his deer in the Kingline and Outcast tournament. I am bringing this up because an acquaintance of mine who is good friends with Nick and Joe knows for a fact that Nick’s big deer was shot under high fence on Joe Campus’s 1600 acres in Alabama because he said he saw the deer and they told him so. Not going to mention names because I am sure this will come out but I thought I would say something because that is pretty messed up to take attention away from yourself by putting someone else on the chopping block. Although what that kid did was very wrong, however I think what Nick has done is even worse. So those involved in those tournaments might want to do some investigating and make Nick take a polygraph. I’m actually surprised after reading all of this stuff today that has been going on that no one has questioned them. Seeing that Nick and Joe are best friends and work together and hunt together all the time and seeing that Joe owns 1600 acres in Alabama under high fence and not to mention that they have enter 3 deer in the Outcast contest between the 2 of them that all score only a couple inches apart, one might think to ask questions. Anyway, just my 2 cents. This will probably be my first and last post I just think the people that worked hard for their deer and didn’t cheat should ultimately win.


----------



## Splittine

This ought to get good.


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## byrddog

Wow!! You are quick to run Nick and Joe thru the mudd but you hide behind a computer to tell it! If its your last post then tell us who you are and your buddy. If you are gonna bash someone on a open forum like this atleast have the SACK to state your name or your comments have no stability!


----------



## Sequoiha

You are a wealth of information, please dont let it be your last post, helluva first post by the way.. :table:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

dang


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Splittine said:


> This ought to get good.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For sure.
I think anyone caught doing that should be banned from entering any deer contest for life.


----------



## FrankwT

Lets hear more about this...IF true I don't care if he thinks he is the POpe...lol This has been going around for a bit, I am sure the contest people are checking it out.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

I can guarantee that Nick did not kill his deer ina high fence. He killed it with Fleet Monroe a guy we used lease a house from in Thomaston Al. Nick and Joe are both very good friends of mine and I have hunted at Joe's many times and can tell you it is only 500 acres and he doesn't have any deer that big. Their have been many good deer killed on their property over the past few years and never entered in a contest. The deer they entered in the outcast big buck contest were killed in Kanasa. Who ever this guy is starting this crap is a major POS!


----------



## biggamefishr

I was thinking the same thing mylo...how is it that someone with so many "facts" doesn't even know how many acres Joe has


----------



## ruckus

WOW! First of all, I am Joe Campus, so I am not afraid to mention my name.  I have a sick kid and a wife that is working late so I will make this short, for now. Trust me, there will be more later. I dont know how to explain that I now own 1600 acres in Alabama, I cant wait to see it. Here are the FACTS: pcolaman, I am not assuming that you are Jon Sims (PA big buck killer), so I will not throw mud at you personally. My family owns 600 acres in Alabama that is high fenced. Everyone that has a problem with high fences, spare me, this is not the place or time for that. Nick did not kill the deer at my place, however I wish he would have, everyone in Pensacola would have known about it. The few people that know me on this forum would have also known about it. Nick and I do work together, hunt together and are great friends. We both killed bucks in Kansas with our bows that scored within a couple inches of each other. My brother and Nicks dad also killed bucks in the 150s as well, so add that to your conspiracy theory. I have never loaded pics on this forum, so they will follow. This has been a joke, I will be ready for my polygraph whenever I need to do it, I just want a big crowd. I am going up to our place this weekend, I cant wait to see my new 1000 acres, hopefully it has a bunch of number 11s in it. I hate to stoop to this, not much of a forum guy since ling wars (which was awesome), but again, my name is Joe Campus, pm me if anyone needs anything else. More to follow. Um, DANG


----------



## bully48

im not too computer savy but google tutt land deer rodeo or big daddy lawlers outdoor rodeo and you will get the truth nicks deer is about the fourth or fifth down on left hand side. somebody put a link up and shut this clown up!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

If i had 600 acres in Alabama and had the money to put a fence around it, you bet your ass there would be a fence around it. i would manage my deer just like everyone else does BUT i would be successful!! my bucks would grow to 4.5+ and they would be as hard to hunt as any other mature Alabama buck. Except any idiot with a gun doesnt have a chance to shoot em when theyre a 1.5 basket rack 6pt:thumbsup:


----------



## bully48

here u ago buddy read down under the pictures and SURPRISE SURPRISE says where the winning deer was killed and by whom!!


http://tuttland.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/2011-tutt-land-company-whitetail-deer-rodeo/


http://tuttland.wordpress.com/2011/01/21/2011-tutt-land-company-whitetail-deer-rodeo/

The First Annual Tutt Land Company Whitetail Deer Rodeo and fundraiser was a great success in many ways. First of all, each team of hunters made nice contributions to the Alabama Hunting, Fishing, and Wildlife Museum fund. The museum is to be located in Linden, Al. Secondly, there were quite a few nice bucks harvested by the teams. The bucks were chasing does actively throughout the weekend. This made for exciting hunts and campfire discussions. The winning team was Monroe Cattle from Demopolis, Al. The teammates were Fleet Monroe from Demopolis and Nick Bouzios from Pensacola Fl. The winning buck had a Boone and Crockett gross score of 158.


----------



## shortmag

This is one of the best nights of my life. You see, I'm Chris Campus, Joe's brother, and Myles and Nick's buddy. I am so excited to find out that we picked up an extra 1000 acres. Also, it is incredible that I have been hunting our place for six years and haven't seen a deer even close to the size of Nicks deer. I only have about 10,000 trail cam pics, so I guess a giant like that may have slipped through the cracks. I can assure you, with the amount of time, energy, work, and money that my family and I have put into our place, if we had a nearly 160" deer, no guest, other than the Pope or the good Lord himself, would have the green light on him. I kill deer and I love it. It's what I do. I'm proud of what we have been able to accomplish with our management, but we don't have 150" deer. Hopefully we will, but we don't now and never have. We try to kill 5 and 6 year-old bucks, some does, and let kids kill what makes them happy. This guys claim is totally false.


----------



## MrFish

We should have stopped reading when he said, "I'm not picking sides." By the way, I have some land in Alabaster, AL I would like him to double in size.


----------



## jks0007

ScullsMcNasty said:


> If i had 600 acres in Alabama and had the money to put a fence around it, you bet your ass there would be a fence around it. i would manage my deer just like everyone else does BUT i would be successful!! my bucks would grow to 4.5+ and they would be as hard to hunt as any other mature Alabama buck. Except any idiot with a gun doesnt have a chance to shoot em when theyre a 1.5 basket rack 6pt:thumbsup:


Same here...the fence dosen't make them any easier to hunt. Just keeps the common joe hunter ,who doesn't care about herd management, from shooting up all your hard work. Say what you want, but it is only a management tool.


----------



## SKATR JIM

HOLY CRAP!!! This has to be the funniest post I've read on the internet. We can start with the fact that Joe doesn't own a 1600 acre high-fence, it's much closer to 600 acres. Secondly, I've probably spent more time hunting and working on that property than anybody else on this forum (minus Zane- is he on here?). I can assure you, THERE ARE NO 150 inch deer on Joes property. Hopefully next year, but not this year. I'd be more likely to believe that Nick was caught giving a supermodel the high hard one in a shooting box at Joe's place than believing a story that Nick killed a 158 inch deer at Joe's. Obviously this kid has no idea what the hell he is talking about. 

Finally- Joes wife is gonna be PISSED when she finds out he didn't go to Kansas. She is gonna want to know what the hell he was doing during his week long summer scouting trip, 2 week trip during bow season, and the trip with Rufus for a week of gun season. Man, if you really want to get Joe in trouble, call Courtney and tell her that you know FOR A FACT that he didn't go on these trips. He will be so screwed it won't be funny.

Good stuff.


----------



## JCW

ScullsMcNasty said:


> If i had 600 acres in Alabama and had the money to put a fence around it, you bet your ass there would be a fence around it. i would manage my deer just like everyone else does BUT i would be successful!! my bucks would grow to 4.5+ and they would be as hard to hunt as any other mature Alabama buck. Except any idiot with a gun doesnt have a chance to shoot em when theyre a 1.5 basket rack 6pt:thumbsup:


Agreed! The fence serves two purposes:
1. keep scum like the guy that started this thread out.
2. Help manage the deer herd.

This is great....keep it coming!


----------



## hookpuller

I heard they shot all 3 at night. I know for a fact that joe, chris and nick are the most unethical hunters around.


----------



## rigrunner05

This is GREAT! This has to be a joke.. There is no way someone is that stupid to think this much less POST it for the public to see… (Has to be the reason he’s not putting a name out there). I think this is one of nick or joes buddies trying to give them a hard time.. 

BUT.. Just in case this kid is serious… PLEASE explain how you have come up with this outrageous acquisition?! Bring on the facts and evidence that you must have to post something like this or maybe not, which would also explain your childish manor of calling someone out without putting your name out there. If I had to take a stab at it I would guess you are the PA kid owner of deer #11 trying to take some embarrassment off of yourself for a moment (which would only get worse if this is you). You may not recall but the PA deer has had enough evidence that anyone who still doubted it didn’t come out of a CAGE .. not a high fence farm but a CAGE being only 60 acres would be as big of fool as the boy who shot em and still says it was fair chase! Nick and Joe found PICTURES … EBAY LISTINGS…. TAXIDERMISTS…. And the number and name of the CAGE OWNER and have spoken with STEVE several times along with having follow ups by the outcast management. Why has he not once tried to defend his now SMASHED reputation and/or tried to defend himself from being now banned from all other outcast tournaments?? Makes ZERO sense! … now PCOLA.. Where is your PROOF?? I have news for ya bud.. You’re not going to find CRAP other than Nick B. had a season that most guys dream about! I personally flew and rode in the car with him and Joe in Kansas along with a few others and I didn’t any fences/cages the entire 10 days there… I also went and had several cocktails with nick the night he killed his buck in AL and proudly put the first tape on his rack and can GARUNTEE you that deer was killed 100% fair chase. 
I have ZERO problem with a man that hunts in a high fence ..if you have the money and that’s your thing GREAT just don’t come out and tell everyone this great deer story and leave that detail out because there is a difference.
Do you really think either one of these grown men would risk their reputation for a gift card and a bow?? lol
Jealousy is something I will never understand…
Oh.. and congrats on the new land Joe! Can’t wait to check it out..
---- Donnie Shear:thumbsup:


----------



## bully48

hookpuller said:


> I heard they shot all 3 at night. I know for a fact that joe, chris and nick are the most unethical hunters around.


 
at night and with DOGS!!:thumbup:


----------



## SKATR JIM

BTW- Here are the three deer killed on the trips to Kansas that didn't happen.


----------



## rigrunner05

hookpuller said:


> I heard they shot all 3 at night. I know for a fact that joe, chris and nick are the most unethical hunters around.


 
and i hold the light.. they let me shoot from time to time but not often.. i just enjoy the good company:thumbup:


----------



## JCW

Don't know the guys, but I was turned off when I heard they ran dogs in their high fence. Seriously, why would you do that? All you have to do is turn on the feeder motor and the deer walk out. Why chase them with hound dogs in the fence?


----------



## angelab

DEAR PCOLATOWN:

Obviously you have no idea what you are talking about! As the wife of Nick Bouzios it has been hard to sit back and watch as your friend John Sims, spoiled son of a MD, tried to beat Nick out of the contest with the Deer he claims "wasn't killed in a pen."

Now it is even harder to keep my mouth shut, so now I will tell the real story about Nick's deer. The 15 point deer that Nick killed....was killed during my hunt in an open field near Linden. We have a friend who allowed us to hunt his property. This was my second hunt of the year and I WAS WITH NICK! Unfortunately for me Nick was carrying the gun. Also unfortunately for me we were not videoing this event as it would have won some real attention and money for that matter in America's Funniest Videos. Nick and I had a very heated discussion immediately after he killed this monster because we were hunting for me to kill a deer! 

I was very irritated immediately following the situation, however I finally got over it! Now what's even more infuriating is that this cocky kid wants to make my husband seem like the bad guy. YES Nick is in 1st Place in the big buck contest. Little John Sims if you are in fact telling the truth then man up and take the polygraph! Quit getting daddy involved to buy you out of your lying schemes and try to win fairly! In addition please do protest the deer Nick killed as myself and Nick will also take a polygraph to prove this wasn't killed in a pen or in a fenced in piece of property owned by Mr. Campus. If anyone should be irritated about this I think it should be me!


----------



## braceyourself

Skatr Jim, those pics look photochopped. The left beams are all backwards.


----------



## masher

Well now i'm really pissed because I hunt at Joe and Chris' 2500 acre high fence and they never let me shoot anything that big. Hell, all the work i've done up there and they let Nick shoot them? The last time we night hunted up there I didn't see anything that big but they probably keep them in the other 530 acre high fence. Geez, just when you think you know someone and they go and let insurance salesman shoot the big ones. I sure hope no one lets the cat out of the bag about all the cobia we snatched to win those tournaments or the blue marlins we got from the longliners.

Hey Pcola, get a life or come find me and i'll give you one. ZANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCW

Joe once shot a deer out of his buddys helicopter in Texas!


----------



## bully48

hey,Isn't RUCKUS the one involved in that "LING WARS" thread a couple years back!! He sure gets caught up in some controversy:whistling::2guns::chinese:sama::starwars::bangin::gun_bandana::gunsmilie:


----------



## masher

Joe's deer was shot for sure at night. Why else would he have just the head? Classic night hunting trick. He learned it from hookpuller i bet.


----------



## rigrunner05

NOPE .. did a little research .. the deer def. couldnt have come from PCF that day/night b/c DJ camp was workin a show that night..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

braceyourself said:


> Skatr Jim, those pics look photochopped. The left beams are all backwards.


Hahahahaha


----------



## JCW

Willy White Shoes...I'm digging the kicks!
Joes buddy Zane once lip hooked a sow hog with a treble hook and fought it all over a 3 acre high fence on a vanstaal until he got busted off on a rusted out drain pipe!


----------



## masher

I miss Janet.


----------



## lingfisher

*Wow!!!!!!!*

I am Nick Bouzios . Learn how to spell my last name . I did protest John Sims deer that was on ebay , that was killed in a 60 acre pen , that would have been the all time flint lock buck ever taken after talking to the owner of Liberty Hollow Whitetails where the deer (#11 ) was a $12,000 deer that was paid for and shot in the cage by Mr. Sims . I have never seen someone that got busted cheating grasp for straws like this . All you have done with this post is make for a miserable cobia season for the cheater who will have to face us everyday at the dock!!!!THAT IS A PROMISE.I will be sporting a #11 cow tag on my visor all cobia season .My # is 698-5044 please call me if you got any other good stories . My favorite one is that Joe has 1000 more acres than I thought he did. I hope there is a 20 acre lake , some hogs , and a 30 amp hook up over looking the lake so I can take my camper there and have fun this summer .
My second favorite story was that I killed my deer in a high fence . I was taking my wife to hunt at a friends place several miles from our camp when we walked up on my deer bedded up with a doe and I shot him at 1:45 in the after noon . I have hunted my whole life in Alabama and never been that lucky. Donnie Shear and Ryan long came by the camp that evening and were the first to scoe the deer. I will probably never kill another deer that big in Alabama again. 100% fair chase!!!!!
The third best story is our Kansas hunting trip. We lease over 20,000 acres of land none of which are high fenced . I once again got lucky and killed a 150 in . deer on my 4th sit with my bow. Joe Campus , My Dad , Paul , and Chris Campus all killed 150 in . deer as well. Fair Chase again......
I had the best deer season I will ever have in my life this year and have never bragged or even posted a picture on any forum of what I killed . I have won hundreds of thousands of dollars over the years getting lucky fishing tournaments and have never bragged on that either . I have never won a thing in a deer contest and will probably never will again . I know my season was filled with luck . I will be glad to take a polygraph test for any of the contests.
I will not have some punk that cheated try to ruin my partners and my reputation on lies . You have big balls to start something I don't think you have the ass to finish!!!!!!!!!! 
Pensacola is a small town where everyone knows everyone or does business with someone who does......
NICK BOUZIOS
850-698-5044


----------



## lingfisher

*Hog hunting and fishing charters*

I am going to run fishing and hog hunt combos in the new 1600 acre PCF.
Maybe John will go for this if we put it on EBAY!!!!!!
We could even book him a cobia trip to the New Orleans aquarium they have several cobias swimming around in there:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lingfisher

*i wish you would post again punk*

waiting :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## lingfisher

*simms buck one more time!!!!*

OLE #11:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: The truth would have set him free!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

i had the same thing happen to me when i killed my 175 this year. it really infuriated me that someone would try to take that accomplishment away from me by saying i killed it in a pen.. oh well, i have the buck and the memories and they have their bullshit lies. you have the buck and the prizes, they can kiss your ass!


----------



## ruckus

This is great!!!! The pic of me at the kid rock concert is definitely photoshopped, I am way fatter in person, and my left leg is backwards. I can't wait to find out which of my buddies has started this thread, but I hope it goes on for many more pages. There is no way this is real, it's too good to be true. If I took the time I would have an avatar and a signature or whatever that read........
I own a 1600 acre high fence
I work and hunt with a best friend
My brother, me, my buddy and his dad all only kill 150s
I spent my 1st place outcast gift card on beer, wasted the rest
His last name is bouzios, not however the hell you spelled it
I'm pretty good at drinking beer
I've killed some big bucks, in and out of a fence
And last but not least 'winner of the outcast out of territory' division, wow I'm really cool


----------



## theshizzle

This is the Awesomest thread ever!!:thumbup:


----------



## Garbo

Yep.... Sure enough.... 

Dang. 





.


----------



## JCW

I love the "I am's" ,"I am Joe Campus", "I am Nick Bouzios".
Reminds me of a little ditty....
And I am 
Whatever you say I am 
If I wasn't, then why would I say I am? 
In the papers, the news, everyday I am 
Radio won't even play my jam 

Cause I am 
Whatever you say I am 
If I wasn't, then why would I say I am? 
In the papers, the news, everyday I am 
I don't know it's just the way I am 
Word *******!


----------



## PensacolaEd




----------



## Garbo

I'm kinda glad I haven't killed many Huge Bucks. It looks to be very stressfull. 




.


----------



## R. Long

I cannot believe that for one minute yall actually think Joe & Nick killed there deer free chase, I was with them both I was the gate opener all night. The Deer Farm was named WOLF PACK FARMS & everyone there had to become blood bothers before we could hunt the mystical whitetails in the pens. I had so much fun the beer was ice cold & the accommodations were out of this world. Joe killed his 153 the same day i got drunk & fell off my pack mule that we were hunting off of cause the damn truck wouldn't start that evening. Nick's buck came from a beautiful draw on the back side of 15 acre fence, it couldn't have happen any better. We spotted his buck while shooting craps in the bad ass condo shooting house we were sitting in & we decided we had to make a move on him because if he reached the other side of the fence it would have been a long 100 yard shot that we weren't prepared to face at that time of the night.:beer:

I cant believe these guys can sleep at night knowing they are a bunch of cheaters, I mean damn i thought we had a good time on our 3 night hunt.
If i were them i would feel like a total scum bag knowing that i cheated some kid out of his 240 inch deer when all they killed were 150's, shit give the kid a break guys his balls haven't even dropped yet.

I'm telling you Wolf Pack Farms is a once in a lifetime place to hunt. I highly recommend giving them a call. Talk to ALLEN he is the head guide great dude just kinda a retard. 

If anyone needs any additional information on JOE & NICK FISHER'S high fence deer I will be glad to assist them in any way. I guess the old saying like father like son applies to this cause Brother Fisher is a total DICK LICK SCUM BAG.


----------



## ruckus

R long you are a liar, we killed them fair chase and you know it. We were hunting in the stepbrother field and shot it out of our sailboat with our crossbows. Don't you remember drinking beer, looking at our nudie mags and wearing our chubaka masks. I can't believe you didn't remember that my mask wasn't cinema quality. I can't believe we got busted, I don't know how to get out of this one, that's my story and im stickin to it.


----------



## JCW

This version flows much better with DJ Joe C's outfit on page 4....
And Joe & Nick 
Whatever you say Joe & Nick 
If I wasn't, then why would I say Joe & Nick ? 
In the papers, the news, everyday Joe & Nick 
Radio won't even play my jam 

Cause Joe & Nick 
Whatever you say Joe & Nick 
If I wasn't, then why would I say Joe & Nick ? 
In the papers, the news, everyday Joe & Nick 
I don't know it's just the way Joe & Nick 

Word *******!


----------



## Try'n Hard

WOW
This is really sad from almost every angle


----------



## hookpuller

This Joe campus guy is a douche. Who does he think he is?? Just because he is fortunate enough to spend a month in Kansas and owns his own challenging high fence he thinks he's Jim Zumbo. Anyway, its terrible to see someone who's as fortunate as himself come across as such an ***hole. What a loser!!:thumbdown::thumbdown::no:


----------



## Chad Cooper

ALERTING ALL SPORTSMEN !!!!!!!

There will be a huge going out of business sale in Pace, Florida

Zac Cooper has decided to quit hunting..... He feels the sport has become too dangerous among fellow sportsman. He cannot handle the drama.... 

He has decided to start an acting career. He will star in several soap operas next summer. 


Joe & Nick,

I wish I had more time to write on this one. It would take me all day to say what I'd like to. I'm sorry your having to deal with an idiot like this!!!!

Chad


----------



## Try'n Hard

.... wonder if any of you guys could come up with some kind of reality show to sell to "E" Maybe it could be called:
"BBD - the real stories"
"Pike County Housewives"
"Survivor - Big Buck Contest Edition"
somebody help me out here


----------



## K-Bill

6 pages in less than a day! haha! awesome. to the joe, the nick, the campus's - awesome year boys! congrats to yall!


----------



## lingfisher

The awards banquet for the buck contests will be held at the Catalina Wine Mixer ...Prestige WorldWide will be hosting this event.

Joe and I will also have them play next weekend while we are fencing Joes new 1000 acres and stocking the 100 acre lake . This will be a good time for all . Dan Shugart will be covering this sporting event.


----------



## lingfisher

Breaking news... BP just found oil while we were having Joes new lake being dug . This is the most valuable 1000 acres in Alabama


----------



## Thumper168

I would hate to think how upset some of you would get if you were in Texas with the number of big deer harvested and the stories floating around, its just a deer and if he cheated in the contest its on him and he has to live with it and if not then you should be happy for him. It upsets me to see fellow hunters bashing someone who takes a nice deer without knowing the facts on the harvest, I think it mostly comes down to jealousy myself. 
I took a big deer in Oklahoma and by the end of the day I had spot lighted it, the storys flew to the point the gamewarden contacted me. I was lucky enough to have videod the kill and and proved everyone was full of BS!! My point is storys fly and everyone needs to take it for face value untill proven otherwise.
On the gentlemen than owns his own high fence ranch, why would anyone talk trash about him for being sucesssful? Their are at least a dozen high fenced ranches within 30 miles of where im sitting right now, its the old saying "To Each His Own" and the guys making minimum wage are not the ones building them. At the end of the day their is more than one way to skin a cat, meaing if you dont like the high fence dont hunt it, were all sportsman and we need to get along and stop bashing one another because you like this and I like that.
Carry on


----------



## ruckus

Thanks k-bill. Hey hookpuller, I am no Zumbo, I want to be Babe Winkleman, I wish I had his hair. I could use his coffee mug for my rum drinks and stay warm with one of those sweet vests.


----------



## bagged06taco

I just want to say thanks alot pcolatown. I fanally bag my first buck and you have to go and steal my glory by posting some bull like this!


----------



## SKATR JIM

Funniest thing about this whole thread is that the original poster thought we would believe that Joe Campus grew a 158 inch deer in his fence. Everybody knows that Joe is the worst farmer and deer manager around. Only way that fool could grow a 150 class deer is to give him 4 200 inch deer. Next year one would be found dead after it shed its antlers, one would have a slingshot on one side, one would be a 6 point, and one _MIGHT_ be in the 150's. 

AND YOU KNOW THIS, MAN!!!!


----------



## JCW

bagged06taco said:


> I just want to say thanks alot pcolatown. I fanally bag my first buck and you have to go and steal my glory by posting some bull like this!


Congrats on your buck! If you want to learn how to kill bigger ones in a fence talk to Joe & Nick.
That being said get back on your thread!


----------



## ruckus

Just went by Outcast, no official protest has been filed. That really sucks, we think we have our story straight and are ready to take our polyraph. Either that or we can have Gaylord Fockers father-in-law question us. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Bone Yard

If nothing else, this post has been entertaining to say the least. Nick your glory has not been taken from you. Any and everybody that knows you, Knows you didnt kill any of your deer unethically, or in a high fence. I doubt seriously either of the big buck contests will have you do a pollygraph. Congrats on a great year!!!! I already feel Sorry for next years leaders in the big buck contests.


----------



## bagged06taco

JCW said:


> That being said get back on your thread!


Don't have to be so harsh.


----------



## ruckus

Since the primative weapons season is still open in Florida, Nick and I decided to do a little hunting this afternoon. Maybe we will get lucky. This ol #11 looks good enough for 1st place in Florida and maybe the Florida and Alabama archery division winner. This is how we roll. Nick will be hunting with his Mathews Z7, Under Armor Gear and I will be filming with a Cannon GL2, this field was planted with Buck Forage Oates, but ol #11 prefers deer nuggets out of a bucket. Here bucky, bucky:thumbup:


----------



## lingfisher

*Bouzios Hollow Whitetails*

:thumbup:


----------



## lingfisher

111


----------



## byrddog

How bout this one Joe? He prefers to scratch his ass on a tree than eat out of a bucket.


----------



## shortmag

Hate to see this thing fizzeling out. It has been some choice entertainment for the last 18 hours for me. Somebody needs to talk about someones mother or say something really offensive to get this baby cranking again. Bully's mom is totally off limits since she killed a bigger deer than most of us this year (including him) and she had to give birth to that giant. Also, little D's mom is way off limits, since she is a goddess! Somebody stir it up.......

So long gay boys!


----------



## ruckus

We just finished up a successful hunt, Nick got a nice one. Pics to follow. Bouzios Hollow Whitetails produces another trophy.


----------



## R. Long

Oh lord look what just happen in florida!!!!! ol'#11 strikes again


----------



## rigrunner05

i have a good feeling about this florida hunt this afternoon


----------



## rgoldberg

this is some first class entertainment, but we all know the original poster is a troll and this thread shoulda been deleted. That being said I am glad to have wasted half my work day reading this thread, maybe pcolatown will post his second thread tomorrow so I can enjoy another day at work!!!


----------



## SKATR JIM

Here is some pot stirring for you shortmag-

I find it to be HILARIOUS that the same kid who threated to sue QDMA because a picture of his face was shown on their forum with his sham of a deer had no problem mentioning Nick and Joe's names in a slanderous way on this forum.

This kid is a total jackass. Tell him Skatr Jim says so.


----------



## JCW

Another swimoff? Since hookpuller started this thread under a fake name....


----------



## SKATR JIM

I been working out lately. Hookpuller don't want NONE OF THIS.


----------



## bully48

This thread has gotten so much attention that HOOKPULLER and RUCKUS just signed contracts with SCENTLOCK this afternoon here is their first modeling proof for the new magazine:thumbdown:


----------



## SKATR JIM

WTF- so far 2 pics from my cell phone have made this thread. Did Nick steal my phone last time he was spotlighting in the fence?


----------



## R. Long

That has to be Brown's big ass in the last picture looking through the bino's. Man put him in the field & you really got yourself a 280 class.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Wow....... This has been a wild and crazy post to read. I just hope If I kill this deer in bow season next year that someone don't put me through this type stuff over a free range deer. I would be a little scared to enter the deer into a contest after reading this post.


----------



## archer-1

^^^I'll do what I can to keep you from having that to worry about ^^^


----------



## cobiaphil

Nick I just read all this just and wanted to say Congrats on a great season.
Those are some fine bucks along with everyone else's. :thumbup::thumbup:

The only thing now is that you better get that little lady of yours a buck as big as yours because 20 years from now she will still be looking at it on the wall saying " that should have been my buck not yours"

Congrats again!!!!

got any extra #11 cow tags???


----------



## shortmag

Man, nothing ruins a thread like a couple pictures of some overweight, hairy, sweaty dudes. This thing was burning up until that moment. Yuck! Could almost smell them through my computer screen.


----------



## masher

That's a fine deer Franklin club. Good luck!!!


----------



## Caspr21

shortmag said:


> Man, nothing ruins a thread like a couple pictures of some overweight, hairy, sweaty dudes. This thing was burning up until that moment. Yuck! Could almost smell them through my computer screen.


 
I hear once inside the fence they have homosexual tendencies:whistling::whistling::whistling: kinda an out of the closet in the fence type of deal


----------



## ruckus

That's a good one Wes,,,,,its even funnier coming from a guy that shaves his arms...if you ever come up and Skatr is there I would let them grow out a little. You know how those swimmers,,,,I mean divers are


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Thanks Capt. Zane
I hope to get him or his brother one day but if not he has been spreading his seed around there for a couple of years now and just knowing that makes me happy for our club. I'm tring to get a few new pictures of a few different deer right now just to make sure they all made it through the Rut this year.


----------



## lingfisher

*Thanks Cobia Phil*

Thanks Phil, I was in my mind the luckiest hunter in the woods this year and wanted to let you know Joe and I will be cooking Thursday and Friday for Outcasts sale . We will have #11 and new for 2011 #12 tags to give out . They look really cool on your fishing visor especially since the guy that killed # 11 fishes out of our marina every day .:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I will have my #11 fsu jersey on everyday during cobia season and Lister is getting a #11 tattoo on his head !!!! Maybe they will start selling 11 packs of drinks . I hope they will pay 11 places in the month long cobia tournament this year.


----------



## HighKuntry

Very entertaining thread....sad that it gets this bad when it comes to big bucks....I don't understand why people can't be happy for one another when their time comes to kill a stud. I really liked the Stepbrother references....good stuff.


----------



## outcast

I was not going to post on this but I could not stand it. One thing is for certain there will not be a third annual buck contest and definitely not an 11th annual one. Too much drama for me.


----------



## jspooney

outcast said:


> I was not going to post on this but I could not stand it. One thing is for certain there will not be a third annual buck contest and definitely not an 11th annual one. Too much drama for me.


Surely you didn't expect something less than drama?


----------



## stickmyshare

Why worry about what other people think...

many years ago after a very successful morning of hunting, I said to my brother "we need to take a picture because nobody is going to believe this" (we've never been the picture taking kind). 

His reply "why? we know we did it."

That is all that matters.


----------



## Splittine

outcast said:


> I was not going to post on this but I could not stand it. One thing is for certain there will not be a third annual buck contest and definitely not an 11th annual one. Too much drama for me.


 
Thats a shame, it only takes one ass hole to ruin a good thing. Hate yall had to get cought up in that mess, guess it comes back to people who act like trash.


----------



## masher

outcast said:


> I was not going to post on this but I could not stand it. One thing is for certain there will not be a third annual buck contest and definitely not an 11th annual one. Too much drama for me.


You wouldn't cancel the cobia tournaments if the same thing happened so why cancel this? Just wondering...


----------



## outcast

It just seems like it is way too hard to police. At least in cobia fishing and you catch a big fish someone sees you and knows about it. Deer hunting is diferent.


----------

